# 6' 2" 140 lbs.



## I'mNotGoodAtThis (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm not "big" per say but some consider me tall. (I'm actually just a hair under 6' 3".)


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Wow.

that is skinny.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

When I was in HS, I was 6'5" and 145lbs as a sophomore and only about 155-160 when I graduated, but didn't become an official "clyde" until after 30 years of age. It didn't matter what or how much I ate, I couldn't sell my soul to gain a pound. Now it seems like just the opposite....


----------



## giant_kyle (May 26, 2007)

ZOMGZ that's a tiny fella


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

Put some stones in your pockts and feel at home


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i though 5 foot 11 inches and 132 was skinny ...that was my graduating weight from High school


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow, i can't remember when I weighed that little.

I gradutated HS at 6'6" 193. not up to 255. need to get down to 235, which is still over my POS "ideal" of 217.

6'3" and 145....go eat a cheeseburger...make it a triple.

You've got to be grossly underweight for your size. Like unhealthy underweight.

150 lbs for a 5'0" man plus 3, 4 or 5 lbs per inch depending on frame size (S M or L).

so at 6'3, I'll go medium frame.....150 + 15x4 = 210!

Dat's nutz!

was there a question or did you just want us to comment on your weight, or lack there of?


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

being that skinny can't possibly be healthy...
Hell, I'm too skinny (borderline scrawny looking) at 200 (6'3'') yeah, I'd be concerned if I were you.

you're out of place here I think, not monsterously tall, and for sure nowhere near needing heavy duty gear for your weight.


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Anorexic*

Are you Nicole Richie's brother?

I am a proud clyde at 6'2" 180lbs.:thumbsup:


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

zion, you aren't a clyde either!


(as far as any level of 'need' for burly or oversized parts by virtue of your massiveness)


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Hell yeah I am*

At least in my head I am. I need to get to 175 or below to be competitive. George Hincapie is 6'2" and 170lbs (tdf weight). So I think he is probably 175-180 in the off season.

I am puerto rican so my ass looks like J Lo's - that is another 10 pounds...



SnowMongoose said:


> zion, you aren't a clyde either!
> 
> 
> (as far as any level of 'need' for burly or oversized parts by virtue of your massiveness)


----------



## I'mNotGoodAtThis (Jun 23, 2007)

I am freakishly skinny but I eat like a horse. Many a time have I beaten 200+ lbs friends in eating contests. Its not like I am emaciated and weak either. I am very in shape and very active, thats probably part of my problem. I regularly run and work out on top of mountain biking. I actually just got back from Airborne school and there my weight helped. Four out of my five jumps I was the first one out of the plane and damn near the last one to the ground.


----------



## aaron.d (May 27, 2007)

I used to be that exact same size, when I was in HS. Now im 6'3" 230 pounds. Age will catch up with you, which isnt so bad since I have found my new ability to gain weight has allowed me to gain a little muscle mass as well.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

I'mNotGoodAtThis said:


> I am freakishly skinny but I eat like a horse. Many a time have I beaten 200+ lbs friends in eating contests. Its not like I am emaciated and weak either. I am very in shape and very active, thats probably part of my problem. I regularly run and work out on top of mountain biking. I actually just got back from Airborne school and there my weight helped. Four out of my five jumps I was the first one out of the plane and damn near the last one to the ground.


You've got a pretty rare body type, but I've met lots of skinny, skinny people who pack food away. Like some other people said, when you hit middle age your metabolism will probably shift and you'll put on some weight, maybe more than you'd like. Right now your biggest problem is probably finding pants that fit.


----------



## Arkon (Apr 27, 2004)

6-2 and 180lbs is not a Clyde. It's more like a... Claude. Another 20-30 lbs and you can start calling yourself Clyde junior.


----------

